# Next Trade Rumor: Pau for Ryan Anderson



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> The name that keeps coming up for the Lakers is Ryan Anderson, the Hornets’ long-distance shooter who was once a Net and later played for three seasons with Howard in Orlando. He’d be perfect. But first, they want to see if Nash can jump-start Gasol.


Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...e-gear-article-1.1211591?pgno=1#ixzz2Dw5oTK1T


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh: Tell me this isn't serious.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

I actually like a Pau-Anderson trade.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Would be nice to see the Lakers being the ones bent over for once.


This trade is terrible.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

24 y/o can stretch the defense and shoot the 3 17/8

32 y/o huge contract falling apart 12/8 

If i was the Hornets i would laugh at the Lakers


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Playing devils advocate for this trade(which I am not for...i guess...at least not till Nash comes back) we are not only gaining a good/great outside shooter BUT ALSO freeing up the paint for Nash, Kobe, and Dwight to operate in.

IMO if a trade for Pau happens it will probably be for a player viewed to not be be as good BUT will be a better fit skill-set wise for this particular offense.

Synergy


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

FSH said:


> 24 y/o can stretch the defense and shoot the 3 17/8
> 
> 32 y/o huge contract falling apart 12/8
> 
> If i was the Hornets i would laugh at the Lakers


Yea. Post their numbers like they're playing in the same situation.


Also fail to mention Anderson takes the most shots of anyone on his team, is pretty much only effective at the 3 point line, and is the worst defender of any starting power forward.

Also fail to mention their passing games aren't even in the same realm.


To say the Hornets should laugh is hilarious.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Yea. Post their numbers like they're playing in the same situation.
> 
> 
> Also fail to mention Anderson takes the most shots of anyone on his team, is pretty much only effective at the 3 point line, and is the worst defender of any starting power forward.
> ...


Also fail to say Pau doesnt fit the Lakers anymore. Anderson is what the Lakers need and the guy is 8 years younger. Gasol isnt the same player he was his age is starting to show

Anderson is the better fit. And imo the better player now...Gasol is clogging the Lakers up right now. Trade him for a big guy that can rebound just as good and stretch the defense is a no brainier. Dwight and Anderson would be great together

Only reason i would do this trade as the Hornets taking on his huge contract and age would be to have him teach Anthony Davis


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

FSH said:


> Also fail to say Pau doesnt fit the Lakers anymore. Anderson is what the Lakers need and the guy is 8 years younger. Gasol isnt the same player he was his age is starting to show
> 
> Anderson is the better fit. And imo the better player now...Gasol is clogging the Lakers up right now. Trade him for a big guy that can rebound just as good and stretch the defense is a no brainier. Dwight and Anderson would be great together
> 
> Only reason i would do this trade as the Hornets taking on his huge contract and age would be to have him teach Anthony Davis


Pau Gasol has had a bad stretch of 5 games. Earlier in the season people were agreeing with me that he was the most complete big man in the league.

You trade him to the Hornets and now you have a top 3-5 center in the league and Davis gets to slide over to the 4. Pau's numbers go through the roof as the main offensive option.

On the flip side the Lakers get improved outside shooting, and maybe slightly better spacing in the lane, although Pau already stretches the D with his midrange game, so I doubt it changes much. They now have 2 big men who can hardly even pass the ball and Dwight is picking up a ton more fouls since he has to cover up for guys getting past Anderson whenever they feel like it.

It is not a good trade. At all. The level people are panicking after 5 games is ridiculous, especially since Gasol is well known for lengthy cold streaks.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

This is retarded. I hope the Lakers are not actually considering this.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

This is going to get old quick.

Lakers would have to be in full on panic mode to trade Pau.

I would rather start Jamison and use Pau JUST as a backup center than make this trade.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Pau Gasol has had a bad stretch of 5 games. Earlier in the season people were agreeing with me that he was the most complete big man in the league.
> 
> You trade him to the Hornets and now you have a top 3-5 center in the league and Davis gets to slide over to the 4. Pau's numbers go through the roof as the main offensive option.
> 
> ...


The thing is Davis is already playing the 4. In the games hes played Lopez started at center.

So the Hornets go from Davis-Lopez starting to Davis-Gasol. Gasol probably has the second best numbers of any center in the West.

So really they are talking about trading their backup 4. 

Only FSH would laugh.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> This is going to get old quick.
> 
> Lakers would have to be in full on panic mode to trade Pau.
> 
> I would rather start Jamison and use Pau JUST as a backup center than make this trade.


But..... he shoots 3's!

And 5 bad games for Pau! Hes done!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

this is dumb - I liked what D'Antoni did in the last game with using Pau in the second unit - they excelled as a unit and he had 8 assists to go with 7 rebounds - I had very few problems with Pau in the last game excepting a couple late rotations on help D - he only scored 6 points but he only took 7 shots and he was the one feeding the guys who were on fire - and he only played 27 minutes, if he'd played his usual minutes he would have been flirting with a Darrell Walker triple double

and Anderson is not even close to the value they can get for him if they do decide that they cant make it work - just because you got a porsche and dont want to use the benz anymore doesnt mean you give it to the guy down the street for $5


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

R-Star said:


> And 5 bad games for Pau! Hes done!


Pau has declined considerably over the past three seasons. This is not the same 20-10 player. It boggles my mind that people think Pau can put up 20-10 as a first option on another team. He just isn't that effective of a player anymore.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Pau has declined considerably over the past three seasons. This is not the same 20-10 player. It boggles my mind that people think Pau can put up 20-10 as a first option on another team. He just isn't that effective of a player anymore.


What the hell are you talking about? He was a 17 and 10 player last year as the third option. You don't think he can score 3 more points with more touches?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I'd do Pau for Anderson, Aminu and a pick. But I don't know why NO would do it.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I call bullshit again. As usual, DaRizzle is very good at finding the most obscure opinionated pieces that lack not only a quality source, but any source at all.

The writer says "the name that keeps coming up is Ryan Anderson." Where does it keep coming up? I haven't seen it anywhere at all, I think its totally made-up bullshit from a rag that hasn't had a serious story since 1973.

I guess some people have nothing better to do than read this tripe.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

R-Star said:


> But..... he shoots 3's!
> 
> And 5 bad games for Pau! Hes done!


Have you watched Pau? Even his PER is terrible(even though PER is shit)...The guy has just been terrible. With Anderson you guy a guy that is alot younger and can grow with Dwight. With Pau you get someone that is holding his team back

Laker fans are the only one that think Pau is worth a shit ton. His age and contract he isnt gonna be worth anything in a few years. Anderson on the other hand will be

Pau is declining. Trade him and get younger while you can. Or sit and watch as you try to figure out why Dwight,Pau, Kobe and Nash arent working together and stay in that 7th seed


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

The team hasn't even got to see Nash play in the new coaching system. And no, Pau hasn't been terrible. At the start of the year he was playing as LA's best big man.

Ryan Anderson will never, ever be a significant piece on a contender. When Indiana faced Orlando last year in the playoffs, I had a ear to ear grin anytime Anderson was on the floor. Not only did Hibbert and West eat him alive, but even guys like Hansbrough fed him his lunch.

If the Lakers trade Pau, it won't be for some worthless one trick pony like Anderson.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

And yes I've seen Pau. Outside of the Pacers, I probably watch either LA or Toronto the most.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Sorry, going back and proof reading I said "And no Pau hasn't been terrible." and obviously he's been on a pretty rough 5 game stretch. But he was playing like his usual self before that.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

R-Star said:


> The team hasn't even got to see Nash play in the new coaching system. And no, Pau hasn't been terrible. At the start of the year he was playing as LA's best big man.
> 
> Ryan Anderson will never, ever be a significant piece on a contender. When Indiana faced Orlando last year in the playoffs, I had a ear to ear grin anytime Anderson was on the floor. Not only did Hibbert and West eat him alive, but even guys like Hansbrough fed him his lunch.
> 
> If the Lakers trade Pau, it won't be for some worthless one trick pony like Anderson.


You do know that Anderson isnt gonna be the star of the team right? He just fits the system so much better with Dwight than Pau does


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

FSH said:


> You do know that Anderson isnt gonna be the star of the team right? He just fits the system so much better with Dwight than Pau does


He does, does he? Last year he got 16 and 8, and a lot of those points were from chucking when Dwight was out. 

The year before? 10 and 6. Killer numbers bro. All the while playing terrible, and I mean absolutely atrocious defense, and not being able to pass the ball. 



People like to call out Kevin Love for fake numbers. Ryan Anderson is the biggest fake number guy in the league.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

FSH said:


> Have you watched Pau? Even his PER is terrible(even though PER is shit)...The guy has just been terrible. With Anderson you guy a guy that is alot younger and can grow with Dwight. With Pau you get someone that is holding his team back
> 
> Laker fans are the only one that think Pau is worth a shit ton. His age and contract he isnt gonna be worth anything in a few years. Anderson on the other hand will be
> 
> Pau is declining. Trade him and get younger while you can. Or sit and watch as you try to figure out why Dwight,Pau, Kobe and Nash arent working together and stay in that 7th seed


It's ironic you are asking people if they watched Pau when your initial post was just quoting each players point and rebound average (which a 4 year old can look up in 20 seconds) which don't really mean shit in context. 

Anyone who's watched the Lakers at all (which doesn't include you) can you tell you their only problems offensively are free throws and turnovers. If they were even average in those two areas they would be the best offensive team in the league... without Nash. 

So does Anderson improve from Pau in free throws and turnovers? I guess you can argue he will improve the spacing which will decrease the turnovers, but again Tawn can do that.

BTW it's funny you say regarding Pau "His age and contract he isnt gonna be worth anything in a few years". Maybe when you looked up his averages you should of looked up his contract, which expires next season.

Also just last year a team traded THREE players better than Anderson (Dragic, Scola and Martin) for pau.

Next time try to be more informed before you come in here all condescending like.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

god could we get all these bs threads together at least - and please, let's just stipulate that a stretch 4 would be nice but you simply dont trade gold for lead just because you need to cast a ****ing slot token for the machine


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

and speaking of gold? "darrell walker triple double"? pearls before swine - I'm wasting my talents


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

R-Star said:


> What the hell are you talking about? He was a 17 and 10 player last year as the third option. You don't think he can score 3 more points with more touches?


All I can say is that Gasol has declined every year for the past several years. No, I don't think he could do 20-10 anymore, even on a lottery team. He might be able to do that for a stretch, but I don't think he has the legs to do that for an entire season. 

My point is: people still like to think of Pau as the 08-10 Pau, but he isn't that guy anymore. He's still very skilled, just not as effective of a player as he used to be. 

Something else to consider: what is the impact of Kobe on Pau's numbers. Kobe takes away a considerable amount of pressure, allowing Pau single coverage most of the time.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Ryan Anderson is Mike D'Antoni's wet dream. I like Ryan Anderson, and I think he would fit very well on this team. He is not as good as Pau, but he is probably the best floor spacer at PF in the league. 

This trade would be very difficult to make work, just due to the difference is their contracts. Anderson is at $8.7M while Pau is at $19. This means that NO would have to include more than $5M worth of other players. There are just not many options to make it work, which would mean a 3rd team to complicate things.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I still don't understand why anybody would even consider a trade that would make us weaker defensively.

Honestly we could never play Pau a minute again this season and still be in the running for best offensive team in the league.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Pau for Josh Smith. I don't care if he can't shoot. What he doesn't give us on offense he more than makes up for on the defensive end and with fast break buckets.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Josh Smith on the other hand I would consider, even though he's an idiot. Defensively him and Dwight would be awesome and a Nash + Smoove fastbreak would be very entertaining.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Why would Atlanta want Pau at this point?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Move their best player to his natural position and immediately get the best center in the east with Bynum out? I don't know, it'd be a tough pitch but Atlanta's management has made questionable calls in the past.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We'd have to get a third team involved I would think.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Honestly we could never play Pau a minute again this season and still be in the running for best offensive team in the league.


If that's true then maybe he isn't so valuable?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Luke said:


> Move their best player to his natural position and immediately get the best center in the east with Bynum out? I don't know, it'd be a tough pitch but Atlanta's management has made questionable calls in the past.


Aren't they trying to clear cap space to make a run at guys like Dwight and CP3? I don't think Gasol is going to be much of a draw to them.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Aren't they trying to clear cap space to make a run at guys like Dwight and CP3? I don't think Gasol is going to be much of a draw to them.


That's the biggest hang-up I can think of, given that they've wanted a real center to move Horford to the 4. There was no point in shipping out Marvin Williams and Joe Johnson for cap flexibility if you're going to make a move for a declining 30-something on a huge contract just to top out as a second round team at best(again).


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> If that's true then maybe he isn't so valuable?


He's very valuable if anyone gets hurt, Dwight gets in foul trouble, or we play a team with a low-post scorer.

So yeah he is. I don't have to tell you there is more to the game than just being a good scoring team.

Re: Josh Smith... I would rather have Kirilenko.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Send Pau to Minnesota, 
Josh Smith to LA
Pekovic, Williams and pick to Atlanta. 

Atlanta gets the center they've wanted in Pekovic, plus a young forward in Williams. Minnesota gets Pau to play center and to be Spanish with Rubio as someone on this board cleverly put it. We get Smoove. 

Jordan Hill jumps into the center minutes left by Pau leaving. Smoove and Jamison split time at 4.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> He's very valuable if anyone gets hurt, Dwight gets in foul trouble, or we play a team with a low-post scorer.
> 
> So yeah he is. I don't have to tell you there is more to the game than just being a good scoring team.


Oh I agree he has value. 

But it's possible the Lakers or Pringles agree with what you said about being a good offensive team without him and could decide the other things he brings aren't worth keeping him around.

I guess I was thinking out loud rather than trying to challenge your statement.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Send Pau to Minnesota,
> Josh Smith to LA
> Pekovic, Williams and pick to Atlanta.
> 
> ...


Can't see Minnesota doing that.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Jace said:


> Can't see Minnesota doing that.


It would be a great trade for Minny.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

One thing I do worry about with Pau is how this might be impacting his focus and attitude. His body language doesn't look good right now. We have seen some of this before but maybe it has all caught up to him and he is sick of being blamed for everything. 

I do hope if we trade him it isn't to a team like the Hornets. He deserves better.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> It would be a great trade for Minny.


Are you serious? Why would they trade a very, very solid young C in Pekovic, as well as Derrick Williams who can still show something, for an aging Pau with deteriorating knees? "Great" my ass. They know they're not contenders right now, even with Pau, so that argument's out the window (especially in the West). They have a solid young roster that they can let grow. Kahn is stupid as shit, but even he would pass on that. Just because Rubio and Pau want to be together doesn't mean Minny'll let themselves get fleeced to make it happen.

And whose pick is that going to ATL?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Jace said:


> Are you serious? Why would they trade a very, very solid young C in Pekovic, as well as Derrick Williams who can still show something, for an aging Pau with deteriorating knees? "Great" my ass. They know they're not contenders right now, even with Pau, so that argument's out the window (especially in the West). They have a solid young roster that they can let grow. Kahn is stupid as shit, but even he would pass on that. Just because Rubio and Pau want to be together doesn't mean Minny'll let themselves get fleeced to make it happen.
> 
> And whose pick is that going to ATL?


Pau would make literally every player on that roster better. I fail to see how Williams would ever have much of a role on that team. Really they are just vastly upgrading their center position to keep their two franchise players happy and unlikely to bolt the second worst NBA city in the league.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If I'm not mistaken, Love isn't a FA until 2016. Think Pau would still be productive, or even there, by then? Pekovic is good, and a great compliment to Love. They might make the playoffs as is, and know they're not getting much farther than that. It's not like anyone is foolish enough to believe Pau puts them ahead of the LA's, SA, MEM, or OKC.

Sure, Love could request a trade. But how is he going to force their hand?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Pau Gasol Could Be Traded For Ryan Anderson*



> It's becoming all too clear that Pau Gasol does not fit into the Los Angeles Lakers D'Antoni offensive system, and the organization is trying to figure out what to do about it.
> 
> It's being reported by Lakers Nation that a source close with management has confirmed there is a “legitimate” interest in Ryan Anderson of the New Orleans Hornets. The source said:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Almost want this trade to happen so I can launch my "I TOLD YOU SO" float in the general forum parade.

Everything I've read from insiders and writers on twitter indicates to me NO will be the one to turn this deal down, contrary to what many have said on here.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> Lakers F Pau Gasol out Tuesday
> 
> HOUSTON -- Los Angeles Lakers forward Pau Gasol will not play Tuesday against the Houston Rockets because of tendinitis in both knees.
> 
> ...


http://m.espn.go.com/wireless/story?storyId=8709159&city=losangeles


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Man we are becoming a joke never in my wildest dreams did I believe we would deconstruct our roster to give Dantoni the ability to implement a system thats never won a damn thing. Wew're gonna jettsone a championship caliber player for a spare part to make things smoother for Dantoni. 

I am watching a real shift to irrelevancy by my dear Lakers. lol


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> Man we are becoming a joke never in my wildest dreams did I believe we would deconstruct our roster to give Dantoni the ability to implement a system thats never won a damn thing. Wew're gonna jettsone a championship caliber player for a spare part to make things smoother for Dantoni.
> 
> I am watching a real shift to irrelevancy by my dear Lakers. lol


Very true.

Coach MUST adjust to the team. And NOT the other way around.
Gasol is a 2-time World Champion and still fit to go for a couple of years. Dantoni must deal with that!


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Completely bogus. The Lakers won't be taking back any contracts beyond two years. They want the payroll clean except for Howard in two years. The money doesn't work anyways. 

It will be for multiple players that add up and probably one with an expiring deal. Doesn't matter the position or talent as long as they play up front.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'm sorry but unless it comes out of kupchaks mouth I have a hard time believing it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @Lakerholicz: "Rival executives believe the most likely landing spot for Gasol is Toronto (for) Andrea Bargnani and Jose Calderon." - CBS Sports.


http://www.cbssports.com/nba/story/21277348/postups-lakerland-needs-to-chill-d-will-needs-to-snap-back-to-reality

More in link


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

That's actually a very nice deal for the Lakers. 

Bargs brings Pau's offense, or could even be a step up in that category since hes been struggling, and Calderon gives you a very nice point guard considering the D league talent at the position outside of Nash.

You do take a sizable step back on D with this move though.


Hell of a lot better than Anderson anyways.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I think Barganani is on a much better level than Anderson defensively. 

I wouldn't be outraged if that trade happened.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Almost everyone in the league is on a much better level than Ryan Anderson defensively.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I called that at the start of last week, it's the only two-team trade scenario that makes sense at this point. There are a couple of three-or-more team trades that could be worked out, and I think it's actually a bad move for Toronto long-term, but it's the most likely scenario.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

btw: 



> "...Nash signed with the Lakers on the condition the team wouldn't trade Gasol, so it would probably behoove GM Mitch Kupchak to keep the team's core intact. Gasol has looked out of place this season alongside Dwight Howard, averaging a career-low 12.6 points per game on 42 percent shooting. Gasol would almost certainly benefit from a change of scenery, but management would probably want to see if his performance picks up with Nash in the lineup before considering reneging on their promise to Nash.(Rotowire.com)


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I love how shit gets made up all the time.

"Hey Steve, want to come play for the Lakers?" Mitch
"Well only if you don't trade Pau Gasol. That's the only way!" Nash


**** off fake media.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Even if that rumor were true about Nash demanding Gasol not be traded, that was before we acquired Dwight.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Just want to point out that during this 1-3 run without Pau Greg Smith and Enes Katner molested us inside for career nights. Meanwhile the Lakers made a lot of 3 pointers.

**** Ryan Anderson.


----------

